# Ice Anchors



## flyphisherman (Jul 7, 2009)

I'm still "New" to the shanty club (1st shanty). I have an eskimo pop up that I've been enjoying. It came with some nice ice anchors (which have been used and abused) and a couple have lost their sharp tip...... Are they junk after the tip is gone? (cause they don't drive by hand anymore) Does anyone rework the metal to get a longer effective life? Do you start holes with a drill, then drive your spikes by hand? 

Just curious what everybody else does.......


----------



## slipstream (Nov 20, 2012)

I use the ice anchor drill adaptor, you will never look back at doing them by hand.
absolutely needed. you can try a file or small grinder to reform the tip


----------



## RStock521 (Jul 17, 2008)

I also use the Eskimo ice anchor adapter on a drill. I use my drill to run my Nils auger too. It works out great.


----------



## Reel Thing (Apr 5, 2004)

I drill a hole drop this down the hole center line goes the the shanty end line used to retrieve


----------



## HappySnag (Dec 20, 2007)

flyphisherman said:


> I'm still "New" to the shanty club (1st shanty). I have an eskimo pop up that I've been enjoying. It came with some nice ice anchors (which have been used and abused) and a couple have lost their sharp tip...... Are they junk after the tip is gone? (cause they don't drive by hand anymore) Does anyone rework the metal to get a longer effective life? Do you start holes with a drill, then drive your spikes by hand?
> 
> Just curious what everybody else does.......


use cordles drill and regular hex head socket.
you can use 6" wood bolts with hex head.
do not sharpen yours that is waist off time,go cordles and use loop on regular bolt,work perfect and cheep.


----------



## bustedrod (May 13, 2015)

you must be anchoring a small shed


----------



## STRONGPERSUADER (Nov 5, 2006)

flyphisherman said:


> I'm still "New" to the shanty club (1st shanty). I have an eskimo pop up that I've been enjoying. It came with some nice ice anchors (which have been used and abused) and a couple have lost their sharp tip...... Are they junk after the tip is gone? (cause they don't drive by hand anymore) Does anyone rework the metal to get a longer effective life? Do you start holes with a drill, then drive your spikes by hand?
> 
> Just curious what everybody else does.......


Get an anchor bit and forget about the tips. You will be done and set up in seconds.


----------



## Shortdrift (Apr 5, 2004)

Purchase some new anchors and also take the advice offered by 
*STRONGPERSUADER*


----------



## flyphisherman (Jul 7, 2009)

I appreciate all the advice. Thanks guys. 

Anybody ever start to screw in an anchor that triggers a MASSIVE "crack" that sounds like it shoots across the length of the lake and echoes for miles?.......I had that experience last year. It was really cool and a little scary all at the same time.


----------



## Shortdrift (Apr 5, 2004)

That is the ice telling you to quit screwing around.


----------



## RStock521 (Jul 17, 2008)

flyphisherman said:


> I appreciate all the advice. Thanks guys.
> 
> Anybody ever start to screw in an anchor that triggers a MASSIVE "crack" that sounds like it shoots across the length of the lake and echoes for miles?.......I had that experience last year. It was really cool and a little scary all at the same time.


LOL sure did. Was fishing Wallace Lake for stocker trout before any other lakes froze up, and I wanted to play with my new ice toys. Screwed in the first anchor and a crack "popped" from shore to shore. Scared the crap out of me! We still fished, but I'll never forget that one...


----------



## STRONGPERSUADER (Nov 5, 2006)

flyphisherman said:


> I appreciate all the advice. Thanks guys.
> 
> Anybody ever start to screw in an anchor that triggers a MASSIVE "crack" that sounds like it shoots across the length of the lake and echoes for miles?.......I had that experience last year. It was really cool and a little scary all at the same time.


Haha! Wait til you fishing alone at night and you hear that pressure crack and the shanty jumps around. Hell, just the pressure cracks alone at night will give you that pucker factor. But when it moves your house there could be a lil more involved .


----------



## Stampede (Apr 11, 2004)

Like Reel Things idea. Already will have the auger ready. Is that a piece of conduit?
What hole size is it for and how long is it. Guessing 3/4 and about 14" to 16" long? 6in hole?


----------



## Deadeyedeek (Feb 12, 2014)

Stampede said:


> Like Reel Things idea. Already will have the auger ready. Is that a piece of conduit?
> What hole size is it for and how long is it. Guessing 3/4 and about 14" to 16" long? 6in hole?


Been doing the same as realthing forever, I would say 12"on a 6" hole works like a charm, the end rope is pulled up to verticle then out.


----------



## yonderfishin (Apr 9, 2006)

I have a popup with some screw in ice anchors. I couldnt find the anchors last year so I took some 3 inch screws , put them through small but thick plastic lids I have for food storage bowls. Took those and my cordless drill with me and used those. Worked great even though the wind was crazy. Almost makes me want to do it that way from now on , except I dont like bringing my drill along with me.


----------

